# 55 Gal Aquascape #2 [56k stay away]



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Very cool! A slide show or movie maker program could make this _just a bit_ cooler


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful. Loved the progression of pics.


----------



## arn24 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome! Great job. I think I wore out the scroll wheel on my mouse, tho.


----------



## chonhzilla (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW neatO!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

That is pretty neat to watch how the plants grow over a certain period of time. To see it everyday, you tend to not notice the plant growth as much until it needs a trim. I would really like to see this in a movie type platform.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

pretty cool! That large crypt is awesome.  I agree, make a slideshow so that the tank looks like it's growing really fast


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

roybot,jasa,arn,cah925,clwatkins10
Thank you all for the kind words.
The movie/slideshow is in the works. It is taking time to select and crop 60-100 pics from an archive of a 1000+ pics and meld them into a decent slideshow or movie clip. Maybe another week or so before it's done. 
Thanks again for reading this thread!
md.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> pretty cool! That large crypt is awesome.  I agree, make a slideshow so that the tank looks like it's growing really fast


The large crypt took a few years growing in a confined space "between rocks" to end up like that. 
btw It was about 2x that size before I pulled it up, trimmed,washed and replanted. And I bet the roots alone fill 50% of this tanks substrate by now.:icon_eek:
MD


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I really like the progression of the pictures. Really cool. Did you say this was DIY co2?? Nice job.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Sportdriver said:


> I really like the progression of the pictures. Really cool. Did you say this was DIY co2?? Nice job.


Thanks!
Yes, diy c02, changed about 1x per week. Not the best way to dose c02 but it works. I do run a power head at all times to provide flow and good surface 02 gas exchange. 
md


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

Well done! a perfect example of how less is more. example...two plant species, a few rocks, and let it grow...


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

that is an awesome scape!!! love the elevation and simplicity, that lutea is beautiful. I gotta subscribe so I can see the slideshow when it's done.


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Now that was an awesome progression!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

very cool

just scroll down really fast with the mouse wheel and you'll see the animation happen.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome journal!

Heh, I couldn't resist 

(56k)


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!
jaidexl good job with the slideshow. It actually looks like it's growing right before my eyes!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

No kidding, IT'S ALIVE!!

I've always wanted to take day to day shots of my tank and animate it but I'm too lazy, glad someone did it.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> Well done! a perfect example of how less is more. example...two plant species, a few rocks, and let it grow...


Thanks! that was the idea. just something simple and easy to care for.



chadly said:


> that is an awesome scape!!! love the elevation and simplicity, that lutea is beautiful. I gotta subscribe so I can see the slideshow when it's done.


Thanks for the kind words. I hope to finish the first part this week.



darkcrisis said:


> Now that was an awesome progression!


Thanks also



mistergreen said:


> very cool
> 
> just scroll down really fast with the mouse wheel and you'll see the animation happen.


Glad you enjoyed it so far! It was something different to try and learn from.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> Awesome journal!
> 
> Heh, I couldn't resist
> 
> (56k)


Figured when I posted this someone would make a quick show out of it. 



SeaSerpant said:


> WOW THAT LOOKS AWESOME!!!
> jaidexl good job with the slideshow. It actually looks like it's growing right before my eyes!


It is cool to watch! I hope to edit and use a better set of pictures from the same view so the clip does not jump up and down!



jaidexl said:


> No kidding, IT'S ALIVE!!
> 
> I've always wanted to take day to day shots of my tank and animate it but I'm too lazy, glad someone did it.


This was a project to learn from and take notes on what works and what does not. The next one will be much better quality, with all tripod camera shots and a large list of ohter things I learned from doing this!

Thanks again and enjoy
md


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I learned some things in the process too, like the need for a tripod. I didn't think it would end up that jumpy. Too bad I don't know how to tween gifs properly. 

But you gotta love the wandering thermometer. :icon_lol:


----------



## Scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

Good job jaidexl... I like that. Really looks cool. You could go work for national geographic....lol


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

thats very cool

just scrolling down was likehaving months go by in a second or 2


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

timme278 said:


> thats very cool
> 
> just scrolling down was likehaving months go by in a second or 2


 
Thanks!, I will continue to take pics for a while, maybe another month or longer. Then post a nice movie or slide show for readers to view! 
MD


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

jaidexl said:


> Awesome journal!
> 
> Heh, I couldn't resist
> 
> (56k)


haha! That's really cool, jaidexl!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Really easy in Imageready. Put all images in a folder, make sure they're named in proper succession, then in Imageready > import folder as frames. Adjust frame delay and save as optimized.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.05.2k9 update! 
First 4 fish were added about a week ago.
I will continue to add 4-5 more each week for about 4 weeks. 









End view








Thanks for viewing and comments are welcome!
MD


----------



## jarberg27 (Mar 13, 2009)

jaidexl said:


> Really easy in Imageready. Put all images in a folder, make sure they're named in proper succession, then in Imageready > import folder as frames. Adjust frame delay and save as optimized.


Wish I'd known about this post and the thread in general a while back. Very cool.


----------



## itstony (Jan 11, 2009)

i honestly got to say that is crazy dedication to take pics daily and to post them ALL on the forum. i gotta say posting pictures are a pain sometimes. ill be subscribed to your thread . any other plans for the tank? pressurized? more plants?


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

itstony said:


> i honestly got to say that is crazy dedication to take pics daily and to post them ALL on the forum. i gotta say posting pictures are a pain sometimes. ill be subscribed to your thread . any other plans for the tank? pressurized? more plants?


Thank you for the kind words and questions,
I drink coffee and read news each day right next this and another tank shown on this forum so it's no big deal. I planned this as a winter project to learn from and posting to this forum is a way to share and inspire others as I have been. 

As the display ages, I will add other plants and rocks just to change it a little. Maybe add pressurized c02 at some point, fish would like that anyway. 



Yassmeena said:


> Absolutely stunning!


Thanks! Yassmeena
MD


----------



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

You make me think of breaking out my old 55 out of storage and doing something like this. It looks great. You did a good job.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Brian A said:


> You make me think of breaking out my old 55 out of storage and doing something like this. It looks great. You did a good job.


Thank you Brian!
These are fun, simple tanks to do! As per intro and notations below each picture, I used simple equipment that can be found at most LFS and a very simple dosing schedule. IMHO to avoid or lesson problems use good quality light, lots of c02, UV, keep bio-load or "fish" low and take the time to allow the aquarium to mature slowly. Again, imho algae and other problems can be avoided or managed with little effort if this is done.
A person could setup one after another planted displays like this, using these methods and get the same results each time.
hth
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.15.2k9 photo update!








Notes : Added 5 more Rasboro Tetras


----------



## ICPjuggla (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice set up I like it... Your scape is great...


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

ICPjuggla said:


> Nice set up I like it... Your scape is great...


 
Thanks ICP
Nothing special, just fun and easy to care for long term!
MD


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

simple and elegant. me likes. I would like needle leaf java fern better than the one that's currently in there, but that's a personal thing.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

jargonchipmunk said:


> simple and elegant. me likes. I would like needle leaf java fern better than the one that's currently in there, but that's a personal thing.


 
Thank you, jargon!
Funny, I am growing out a big java fern in another tank for a 220 gal display project that will look much like this. We must have similar taste in plants. 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.21.2k9 Picture update









-MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 04.28.2k9 weekly updated fts











And a picture of double trouble!
110 gallons of water and 8 feet of landscape










Enjoy
-MD


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

nice. it looks like you might have had a tripod setup the whole time, or maybe you just shot carefully from the same spot. 

_C. lutea_ is such a nice plant. it keeps a tidy appearance.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

-o


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> nice. it looks like you might have had a tripod setup the whole time, or maybe you just shot carefully from the same spot.
> 
> _C. lutea_ is such a nice plant. it keeps a tidy appearance.


I just set in my office chair and shoot quick pics.
The next tank project I do will have a dedicated tripod and camera for the time laps photos. I took lots of notes on what has worked and what does not during this test project. I hope I can apply most of them to produce a high quality movie or slide show next time around 



Orlando said:


> -o


 

And a quick update after taking the above picture I noticed one of the rasboro tetras bolting around in the tank! Upon a closer look it was chasing newly hatched rasboro fry. A week or 2 ago I noticed them acting like they were laying eggs but didnt see any sign of them. What a nice surprise! :thumbsup:
Filter system will more then likely get most of them but its always nice to see fish happy with there home and wanting to breed after such a short time.

Thanks for viewing and the nice comments
-MD:icon_cool


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

mountaindew said:


> I just set in my office chair and shoot quick pics.
> The next tank project I do will have a dedicated tripod and camera for the time laps photos. I took lots of notes on what has worked and what does not during this test project. I hope I can apply most of them to produce a high quality movie or slide show next time around


that's a great idea. there really is a lot of cool stuff that can be done with photography and imagery. of course, this kind of thing can become really time consuming. i am finally starting to learn that it's a real good idea to have a plan right away for how to present the work--lest you put a lot of effort into it and nobody ever sees it--with something like an art opening or whatever. have you considered starting a blog? i need to work on it a lot more, but i am having a lot fun starting out with WordPress blogging software.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> that's a great idea. there really is a lot of cool stuff that can be done with photography and imagery. of course, this kind of thing can become really time consuming. i am finally starting to learn that it's a real good idea to have a plan right away for how to present the work--lest you put a lot of effort into it and nobody ever sees it--with something like an art opening or whatever. have you considered starting a blog? i need to work on it a lot more, but i am having a lot fun starting out with WordPress blogging software.


 
Thanks for the Info! I need to do more research on the art of presentation! I did subscribe to pop photo recently just to learn about equipment and get ideas from. The blog idea is another good one. I browsed your blog and site a while back, and I must say you have some cool ideas and products. I will need to spend more time on your site and read it more carefully, that way I can ask some good questions about the quality work you do! 

-MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 05.06.2k9
To keep up with my other thread! more picture updates!








Bacteria bloom is not clearing up. I will more then likely order some biodigest bacteria vials and kick this tank thru this phase!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I love this tank.. my problem with doing something like this is that I have collectoritis. that would screw that scape all up.

I really like the simplicity of your scape. calming..


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> I love this tank.. my problem with doing something like this is that I have collectoritis. that would screw that scape all up.
> 
> I really like the simplicity of your scape. calming..


 
I have this problem also! Thats why I find it impossible to have only one aquarium. I maintain one aquarium just to hold all the plants I have collected over the years.


----------



## AlexRaven (Oct 7, 2008)

Very nice ! I like it. Simple but beautiful !


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

wow, just saw this... that is just AWESOME looking... my problem is i keep adding plants... can never have enought patients to do keep it clutter free... awesome tank... also love the other tank in one of the pix


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

any updates on this one? what happened with the bacterial bloom? i had some bacterial blooms in some of my livebearer tanks a couple of weeks ago. it was odd the way that they began as i hadn't really changed much and the water should have been clean. the fishroom has been getting slowly warmer and i also wondered if there might have been something funny in our water--the city is having trouble with our municipal well. anyway, it didn't seem to bother the fish too much. i did a bunch of water changes mixing in more RO and it went away.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexRaven said:


> Very nice ! I like it. Simple but beautiful !


Thanks AlexR 



finfan said:


> wow, just saw this... that is just AWESOME looking... my problem is i keep adding plants... can never have enought patients to do keep it clutter free... awesome tank... also love the other tank in one of the pix


And thanks again! Finfan I do have other tanks that grow nothing short of a jungle. Collecting is just a fun part of the hobby. Guess I should take some pics of the living room system and post a thread on that display. It is growing out a monster java fern right now, along with 2 dozen other types of plants



hydrophyte said:


> any updates on this one? what happened with the bacterial bloom? i had some bacterial blooms in some of my livebearer tanks a couple of weeks ago. it was odd the way that they began as i hadn't really changed much and the water should have been clean. the fishroom has been getting slowly warmer and i also wondered if there might have been something funny in our water--the city is having trouble with our municipal well. anyway, it didn't seem to bother the fish too much. i did a bunch of water changes mixing in more RO and it went away.


bacteria blooms are still a problem now and then. You are right about the warmer temps causing some of this problem, as it does happen more in the summer months. On the other hand, I have always had problems with the tank that held this big crypt bush "lutea". Its like it pollutes the tank with something when leaves die and melt off that you cant see. More water changes help, but its only short term. I was hoping to avoid using ro on this tank. I would like it to adjust to tap water like the other display. But I guess maybe its time to use mixed ro water on this tank and maybe that will help it thru this problem. 

I did change both these tanks over to pressurized c02 and figured that would help keep levels stable and in time the tank might stop freaking out. Its also a plus that I dont need to change the mix every week. 


Thanks again for the great comments and ideas, 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Picture Update 








Pressurized c02 system is working well. "Again much thanks to "o" and GLA". 
This display continues to have problems. Bacteria, algae, c02 and water flow. The latest problem occurred when the large crypt was allowed to grow up to surface. Guessing this caused a water flow problem and caused all the glasso on the right side of the crypt plant to melt down and almost die. Trimming the crypt back and changing location of power head will most likely help! Oh and time will also help with the other problems 
Thanks for viewing 
MD


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

sorry to hear about your troubles, but from hear the tank looks great. as others commented i also really appreciate the simplicity of it. dense stands of single species is more like what you usually see in nature.

i can't remember, do you have pretty bright light over this one. maybe high light intensity has something to do with the instability(?).


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Good lord, that is the biggest C. lutea I've ever seen. You have a real talent when it comes to glosso :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

!

-O

Thanks again for updating..


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

hydrophyte said:


> sorry to hear about your troubles, but from hear the tank looks great. as others commented i also really appreciate the simplicity of it. dense stands of single species is more like what you usually see in nature.
> 
> i can't remember, do you have pretty bright light over this one. maybe high light intensity has something to do with the instability(?).


 
Both tanks in this room have the exact same equipment. 
The lights are new wave t5ho by sun systems. I did change the bulbs in this fixture before I re-scaped this tank, so maybe your onto something there:thumbsup:. I could have put some cheap bulbs in and didnt notice! The tank was ok for the first 90 days and now it is just a pain!
Thanks for the idea
MD


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

legomaniac89 said:


> Good lord, that is the biggest C. lutea I've ever seen. You have a real talent when it comes to glosso :thumbsup:


Thanks lego!
Couple years of growth and aggresive trimming at times, has mutated the lutea into that bush . Given time "years :icon_eek:" it will fill this tank and push back the glosso. I just hope I can tune this tank in and get it balanced out before then.
Thanks again lego


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

OK!
Date 08.29.2k9
God I love this tank, as it continues to mature. #[email protected]%$$$










Please Note this picture is one day before water change and clean day! 
Any experts around here want to discuss how I can get this tank in show shape?

This display gets the exact same care as its twin on the other desk pictured below. For reference this tank has not even had the glass cleaned in months. 










They both have the exact same lights,bulbs,c02,filters,dosing,substrate......they are even in the same room 3ft apart from each other!
Any ideas at this point would be great!


Please 
md


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Two things could be it from what I can tell
The bulbs are older in this tank
or
the other tank has loads of rotala to suck up nutrients.. 
Either one of those two things could be it, but I'm no expert and I'm probably overlooking something.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Two things could be it from what I can tell
> The bulbs are older in this tank
> or
> the other tank has loads of rotala to suck up nutrients..
> Either one of those two things could be it, but I'm no expert and I'm probably overlooking something.


Thanks for input!
I think I am also overlooking something!

Bulbs are newer in this tank, about 6 months old, the bulbs in the other tank are 1.5 years old. Same exact brand and type! I did think of changing them back to the 1 year old ones I took out when I rebuilt this tank! 

This is nastiest the tank has been in one week! I did reduce light by 1 hour last week and this was the result so far. 

I will add some rotala to see if that helps!
How about using older bulbs?

This tank also forms a surface film in areas! Almost looks like an oil slick, any ideas as to what this could be?

Maybe one or more of the rocks are interacting with the water and c02? Never had this problem before but there is always a first time!

Any other ideas? 
Please!:help:
md


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

mountaindew said:


> This tank also forms a surface film in areas! Almost looks like an oil slick, any ideas as to what this could be?


My tanks do that, but that's because my cat drinks out of them lol. A surface skimmer would fix that problem.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Date 08.31.2k9 
Cleaned tank "rant over" and made some observations!
Clwatkins Thanks for some outside input! It helped me ask some different questions about what is going on and what trends were forming. Helped me zero in on what was wrong! 









My engineering mind was not letting the science part kick in. Had to go read some plantbrain posts to get me asking the right questions!
Also helps to keep detailed records of what you are doing for reference as long as you mine the data in this case the right way!


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

my fav tank. hey what tempt you keep you tank?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

gogreen said:


> my fav tank. hey what tempt you keep you tank?


Room temp about 72f plus whatever the filters and lights add for heat.
I dont use heaters, mostly because my home keeps a decent temp year round. And after many years of observation I found in my case they just dont do much.
Looking at these old pics, shows me just how slow crypts grow.
Maybe I will post a 3 year picture update.
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, another year has gone by.
md


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Any updates on this tank?


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Chafire said:


> Any updates on this tank?


Not much to post on this display.
I have struggled with this setup for a long time with no decent results.
It will not balance out long term and provide a picture worth taking.

Someday I might figure out the problem and tune this into a show tank.
No big deal. The fish love it and plants are healthy.

Thanks for reading and viewing 
md


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes this display lives on








mD


----------



## Canadianbettas (Dec 31, 2010)

mountaindew amazing tank... ohhhh glosso glory lol

How envious I am of you 

Great job...


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Canadianbettas said:


> mountaindew amazing tank... ohhhh glosso glory lol
> 
> How envious I am of you
> 
> Great job...


this one is a much better glosso tank

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/84474-55-gal-aquascape-9.html


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

old growth crypt 



















md


----------



## Nugget (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow that crypt is huge, this scape and your other one was my first inspiration to go high tech. So would like to thank you!!


----------

